# M50 shutter won't release



## yaqodoyi (Mar 5, 2021)

I attached my M50 to a 114mm Newtonian reflector telescope with a 900mm focal length. Set mode and focus to manual. Aperture registers F00 and shutter won't release. Is there a way ti tell this camera that I don't care about it's opinions and to just take the picture?


----------



## nokk (Mar 5, 2021)

there should be a menu setting to allow you to take photos without a lens.  i'm not familiar with the m50, but that's the case with most cameras.

i'd love to see some photos if you get this working.  are you using a tracker?


----------



## weepete (Jul 15, 2021)

this is word for word from another post on another forum. Is this some weird spam?


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 20, 2021)

weepete said:


> this is word for word from another post on another forum. Is this some weird spam?


One post wonder? LOL

But just in case someone else comes around looking, some day in the future, I thought the answer should be here?

Canon EOS M: Menu, Settings > go to wrench #4 = Custom Functions... *C*.*Fn* *7*, IV *Release* *shutter* *without* *lens*


----------

